# Skimmer Skiff Boats 14'6



## SS2015

If you're looking for a skinny water boat, this is the boat for you! The Skimmer Skiff 14'6 is the perfect boat for fishing on Saturday and cruising on Sunday. We will build a boat to meet all of your needs, the possibilities are endless!!!  Boats starting at $3,200.00

"Where affordability meets superior quality"


Skimmer Skiff Boats, LLc
2764 Navigator Avenue
Bldg. 138-S
Sanford, Fl. 32771
407-402-8295
Contact Bobby at [email protected]
Skimmerskiff.com


----------



## SS2015

> If you're looking for a skinny water boat, this is the boat for you! The Skimmer Skiff 14'6 is the perfect boat for fishing on Saturday and cruising on Sunday. We will build a boat to meet all of your needs, the possibilities are endless!!!  Boats starting at $3,200.00
> 
> "Where affordability meets superior quality"
> 
> 
> Skimmer Skiff Boats, LLc
> 2764 Navigator Avenue
> Bldg. 138-S
> Sanford, Fl. 32771
> 407-402-8295
> Contact Bobby at [email protected]
> www.Skimmerskiff.com


----------



## SS2015

Check out the new Skimmer Skiff 14 new cap, front hatch, rear live wells, very dry boat. Taking orders now, call Bobby


----------



## SS2015

Wanted to add more pictures of some of the different options and layouts that are available. www.Skimmerskiff.com

















































Base price of the 14' with trailer is $4150.00


----------



## tomahawk

Looking good. You are really refining the original design.


----------



## riptide

Just wanted to say that I had Bobby build me a boat and could not be more pleased with the boat!
Bobby was a pleasure to work with thought the built!


----------



## ramabama

> Just wanted to say that I had Bobby build me a boat and could not be more pleased with the boat!
> Bobby was a pleasure to work with thought the built!


Got any pics of that bad boy?


----------



## riptide

just one so far 
https://picasaweb.google.com/113491817076628717395/July162015#6172286870948194418


----------



## HaMm3r

> just one so far
> https://picasaweb.google.com/113491817076628717395/July162015#6172286870948194418


Link doesn't work  but you've got a lot of pictures of some nice builds going on in your album.


----------



## Floridian1

SS2015 said:


> Check out the new Skimmer Skiff 14 new cap, front hatch, rear live wells, very dry boat. Taking orders now, call Bobby





SS2015 said:


> Check out the new Skimmer Skiff 14 new cap, front hatch, rear live wells, very dry boat. Taking orders now, call Bobby


----------



## Floridian1

What's the price on the hatched out one with livewell and storage in back with platform and leanpost? And how big is the livewell? Thanks


----------

